# 构建lfs编译gcc时出错！

## xiaoehaier

In file included from /usr/include/bits/errno.h:25:0,

                 from /usr/include/errno.h:36,

                 from /mnt/lfs/sources/gcc-4.5.2/libgcc/../gcc/tsystem.h:93,

                 from /mnt/lfs/sources/gcc-4.5.2/libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.c:29:

/usr/include/linux/errno.h:4:23: fatal error: asm/errno.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[3]: *** [_muldi3.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/mnt/lfs/sources/gcc-build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libgcc'

make[2]: *** [all-stage1-target-libgcc] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/lfs/sources/gcc-build'

make[1]: *** [stage1-bubble] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/lfs/sources/gcc-build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

求解！

----------

## zhaojh

LZ貌似发错地方了。。。

----------

